
Systemd vs. Docker - swills
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/676831/bc927a5c0955d2b7/
======
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11170536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11170536)
.

